# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие >  Ошибка формата потока 1С:Предприятие 8.3

## s142s

Платформа: 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.7.1845)

Ошибки:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
21.01.2016 12:22:49
Ошибка формата потока

После обновления, :( Как исправитьИ?

---------- Post added at 12:27 ---------- Previous post was at 12:26 ----------

копии нет, чтобы откатить

----------


## alexandr_ll

Смотри это:
http://forum1s.ru/read/oshibka-formata-potoka-v-1s-8/

----------

